# RR: 184. Chopin: Mazurkas



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Rubinstein	(1966)










2.	Rubinstein	(1939)










3.	Kapell (29 various)	(1952)










4.	Rubinstein	(1950)










5.	Ohlsson	(1998)










6.	Luisada	(1992)










7.	Ashkenazy	(1985)










8.	Fialkowska	(2013)










9.	Wasowski	(1980)










10.	Fou	(1984)










Bonus Performers (all various selections):
1. Friedman

2. Horowitz

3. Jonas

4. Michelangeli

5. Sofronitsky

6. Małcużyński
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Rubinstein	(1966)
2.	Rubinstein	(1939)
3.	Kapell (29 various)	(1952)
4.	Rubinstein	(1950)
5.	Ohlsson	(1998)
6.	Luisada	(1992)
7.	Ashkenazy	(1985)
8.	Fialkowska	(2013)
9.	Wasowski	(1980)
10.	Fou	(1984)

Bonus Performers (all various selections):
1. Friedman
2. Horowitz
3. Jonas
4. Michelangeli
5. Sofronitsky
6. Małcużyński

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

